# marijuana and thought disorder (loose associations)



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry for posting all these marijuana threads lately but I'm trying to get a better idea of how I perceive the world compared to other people. And also I am wondering if marijuana is inducing psychosis because I am schizophrenic or if it is just inducing psychosis because it is a hallucinogen. (Becoming paranoid or hallucinating on weed doesn't mean your schizophrenic, I just want some feedback, so I can know how my experiences compare with others)

Psychosis doesn't have to be hallucinations. Usually on weed what I notice the most is "loose associations." I remember writing pages and pages of nonsense while I was high back in senior year college and I would get a kick out of reading it the day after... just whatever popped into my head... one starts "butterfudge brownies buy battlewound scars." 
Sometimes my reasoning would be illogical and I would find myself thinking in my head things like "I need to tie my shoes so I can eat my cake" just things that didn't make sense. I wouldn't realize it until moments later though. I had to be very careful when I talked, I'm sure I said a lot of things that made no sense. My roommates probably had a lot of fun with me, lol.

Hallucinations are obvious. I have auditory hallucinations sometimes but not always while smoking (voices coming from within the walls, for example)

Paranoia - like thinking the police are right outisde your house, somewhat common if I smoke a lot.

I have a feeling a lot of people get paranoia but not hallucinations or loose associations so I'm interested to find out if maybe it's more common than I think.


----------



## surfingBro (Jan 5, 2009)

hmm... 

are you still smoking weed on a regular basis? 

I'm wondering because I stopped smoking weed six months ago, and I've been messed up ever since. I think I used weed to overcome social anxiety, and once I stopped, all my anxiety was overwhelming. I am now going to a therapist to deal with it, but its not really working. I'm also addicted to porn.. that's not helping much either.

This post should be a response to you though. Marijuana does induce psychosis, and I should warn you to cut down or stop your usage. 

Let me know how you're doing?


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

i was smoking heavily since i was 16 and i never have psychosis, and ive never hallucinated, i wish i did but thats never been an effect of weed 4 me. I only had paranoia the 1st few times i did it because it was overwhelming. And the wierd thoughts only happen when im high and that happens 2 every1


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

The thing is I'm happier when I'm on marijuana. I am well aware that marijuana impairs my short term memory and in turn causes some of my thoughts to be bizarre or eccentric. 

I had one very small hit of marijuana tonight. I was basically out two weeks ago of weed but I scoured to find scraps of marijuana and I got about one hit but I felt it. It was very little, believe me. 

The thing is, weed makes me happier. I don't care about thought disorder, I find it enjoyable. What I care about is not feeling emotions. That makes me feel like a living zombie. Marijuana induces positive symptoms of schizophrenia for me but reduces negative symptoms of schizophrenia. Mind you, my diagnosis is not schizophrenia but I think my diagnosis is wrong. 

I somehow need to convince my psychiatrist that I would benefit from medical marijuana.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

kev said:


> Sorry for posting all these marijuana threads lately but I'm trying to get a better idea of how I perceive the world compared to other people. And also I am wondering if marijuana is inducing psychosis because I am schizophrenic or if it is just inducing psychosis because it is a hallucinogen. (Becoming paranoid or hallucinating on weed doesn't mean your schizophrenic, I just want some feedback, so I can know how my experiences compare with others)
> 
> Psychosis doesn't have to be hallucinations. Usually on weed what I notice the most is "loose associations." I remember writing pages and pages of nonsense while I was high back in senior year college and I would get a kick out of reading it the day after... just whatever popped into my head... one starts "butterfudge brownies buy battlewound scars."
> Sometimes my reasoning would be illogical and I would find myself thinking in my head things like "I need to tie my shoes so I can eat my cake" just things that didn't make sense. I wouldn't realize it until moments later though. I had to be very careful when I talked, I'm sure I said a lot of things that made no sense. My roommates probably had a lot of fun with me, lol.
> ...


a lot of people have minor paranoia, for example in public thinking that strangers know you are high. but yours sounds pretty severe honestly. i smoke weed pretty often (though i'm cutting down) and i've hung out with and know a lot of pot smokers of different ages and i've never heard of them describing any auditory hallucinations or that kind of strong paranoia.
it doesn't sound very good to me honestly. i've heard in patients with schizophrenia, their illness can be immediately triggered from smoking one joint, even though they were to develop it later in life. if you continue smoking often it might just get worse. i can understand still enjoying it though since i love weed when you find the best stuff.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Part of it is the strain. I've read that strains with particulary high THC (as opposed to the other cabannoid which I can't remember off the top of my head) is more likely to produce psychosis. I love weed so I'm not trying to demonize it. I'm just looking for some different perspectives.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Marijuana in and of itself does not cause psychosis to just appear, it is a trigger. Every person is different and has different body/mind chemistry, so the strain plays a small part but it is mostly the persons physiology. If you have a history of severe mental illnesses like bi-polar and schizophrenia in your family you should stay away from marijuana and psychadelics.


----------



## denyerdrew (Feb 9, 2010)

*Weed can be hectic*

I smoked weed like 3 months ago last i did, that was my 4th and last time, after i bad incident the 2nd time which i can now only talk about i pretty much had the worst of the worst experience, 2 voices in my head, they were arguing, completely unable to focus on even one thing for even 5 seconds, heart rate was like 120, loss of reality, the most horrifying feeling of fear and the most extreme thoughts of going on a killing spree, i fought those thoughts so hard, it really was like i was on the edge. it lasted like 20 minutes and i have never really been the same since then, after recovering and returning to normality.. it was scary the fact that i had those thoughts and it freaked me out, i smoked like 3 weeks later, just a puff. did nothing really and then the 4th time, again i had only a little after drinking, the thoughts returned, the heart rate but no feeling of fear and no voices in my head, i tried to play warcraft with my mated but had no clue what was going on, i felt like a retard as my co-ordination was completely off, like 3 seconds as after i wanted to move my hand would then move the mouse.

After that i had a panic attack, headaches for 3 months, the first month was almost unbearable headaches, confusion or mix up with simple tasks and i feared going out to meet people, i wanted to shout out in the middle of church the one night, like an urge.

i forced myself to go out and the fear of going out went away after like 6 times going out. i became like a zombie for the next 2 months, i simply had no sense of feeling, emotionless and empty, i worried about everything but still i slowly felt myself coming back, like i started to make my usual funny statements and was at least stop worrying that i was going crazy.

After 3 months, i am certain that i am not the same and i am not sure if i ever will but i am definately more myself but then i have started having like night sweats and headaches come and go every week at least - no more unusual thoughts and no more disturbing thoughts of things i would never think about.

So yes weed can screw you up and damage your central nervous system, but worst part of it is the fact that because it makes you think horribly, you develop a fear and anxiety and that is not the weed. I am lost for answers and havent seen anyone, i figured i might as well see where i am in like 3 months, i do feel like my mental status has improved slowly but persistently.. and talking always helps! and this isnt really the full story. for that you have to pay $3.. haha why do those articles from physciatrists even cost that much to view.. how lame? haha - they supposed to be helping people.


----------



## heylookitstyler (Dec 15, 2009)

*weed for me*

For me weed does induce psychosis similar to the post above. Auditory hallucinations have been a problem for me for almost a year now =( Even though i havnt touched the stuff since my first episode. I am also a diagnosed Schizo affective. When im in class, im a student, i have this weird fear that my teacher can hear my thoughts, also the people around me. This whole episode with weed has really opened my eyes...be careful with it if you are prone to depression.


----------

